# Lavender to Mint Ratio



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to make a soap with lavender and cornmint eo's. I currently make a Rosemary Mint soap and for a 6.875 lb batch, I use 3 oz of Rosemary and 4 oz of Cornmint. The mint is strong, but the Rosemary still comes through as it is strong, also.

Any suggestions using the same sized batch for Lavender Mint? I'd like the lavender to come through. It will be an Oatmeal Lavender Mint and I was thinking of adding honey, but if the honey makes it too hot, I'd worry that the lavender will burn off. 

So honey or no honey?
How much lavender to how much mint? I was thinking 4.5 oz lavender to 2.5 oz cornmint.

For anyone who hasn't used cornmint, it's great....I love it! A little less pungeant than peppermint, but more zip and less sweet than spearmint.

I know I'll just have to experiment, but anyone with experience or even an opinion is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Take a cotton makeup pad,,, using drops, try your ratio on the cotton pad and put into a freezer zip lock baggie and smell the next day.. it will tell you where you want to be with ratio's ....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, I've heard of that. Haven't tried.

Thanks, Barb.


----------



## faithfarm (May 10, 2010)

For a 7 lb batch I use 3.5 oz lavender and 1.5 oz cornmint/peppermint.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For my essential oils if I used that much percentage of mint it would overpower the lavander. Part of my line is a Mint Julep bar that has green mica in it...so I chop some of it up and add it to a lavender based soap, it's pretty and makes my soap and essential oils do double and triple duty. Vicki


----------

